# Valentine Soaps



## Crombie (Feb 12, 2013)

MP Valentine Soaps were my fourth project.  I uploaded them in the Photos section.  I would love some feedback!


----------



## squigglz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cute. You'd have more luck with feedback if you posted in the photos forum, though, instead of to the photo section of your own page ^^


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice layers, very pretty.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 12, 2013)

Really cool soaps, I like the sprinkles on top!


----------



## Crombie (Feb 13, 2013)

*Pictures in Post*



squigglz said:


> Cute. You'd have more luck with feedback if you posted in the photos forum, though, instead of to the photo section of your own page ^^



I tried to do that - but never could figure out how to.


----------



## squigglz (Feb 13, 2013)

Crombie said:


> I tried to do that - but never could figure out how to.



Just host the pictures on Photobucket or another site, and use the "picture" button in the options at the top of a new post when you're typing. It'll ask for the URL to the picture. Paste it in, and there you have it


----------

